# Vice on HBO



## Gregzs (May 10, 2013)

I ignored this show at first. Now I'm addicted. I see something each week that make me stare with eyes wide.

Tianducheng - A Small Piece of Paris, Made in China | Oddity Central - Collecting Oddities

Apparently there are many cities that have been built in China in the last 10 years that have little or no residents. Never mind all of the farmers that were forced off of their land and made beggars.


----------



## charley (May 10, 2013)

[h=2]Vice on HBO 				..........[/h]


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2013)

Thames Town


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2013)

Ghost town aren't just replica towns. They're also the _cities_ built by China to prop up their GDP. When that real estate bubble bursts, it'll make what happened in the West look minor.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wm7rOKT151Y


----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised to see this on the show someday.

Pose with a toilet to get hitched in MP district - Times Of India

BHOPAL: Prospective grooms in Sehore district are posing along side toilets at their homes. This picture would be one of the most important proofs in ensuring their marriage at mass marriages organized by the government in the district.

The local administration has made the picture of the groom along with the toilet a mandatory requirement for getting registered for mass marriage ceremonies and avail benefits under the Mukhyamantri Kanyadan Yojana (MKY).

Shortage of toilets in the district led to this unique solution being mooted. Earlier, there were instructions from the social justice department that grooms having toilets in their houses would get the benefit of the Mukhyamantri Kanyadan Yojana. The grooms were required to produce an affidavit in this regard.

"With new modification, we have tried to ensure that there is no chance of fraud and wrong information from the grooms. It is precisely for this reason that we didn't only ask for providing pictures of toilets, but pictures of grooms with their toilets," district collector Kavindra Kiyawat told TOI.

Couples, who marry under the MKY scheme of the state government are provided financial assistance of Rs 15,000 and utility gift items.

"In towns, people are coming to get their pictures, taken on mobile phones or digital cameras, developed at our studio," Devendra Maithil, owner of Raj Digital studio at Sehore told TOI.

District in charge of social justice department, nodal agency for the implementation of MKY, K P Tripathi said, "On Monday, marriages of 184 couples were solemnized in Budhni block in the presence of the chief minister. In every case it was ensured that the groom had a toilet facility in his house."


----------



## LAM (May 28, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Ghost town aren't just replica towns. They're also the _cities_ built by China to prop up their GDP. When that real estate bubble bursts, it'll make what happened in the West look minor.



and then they can no longer buy US T-notes which funds our deficit spending which then sends the US into another deep recession.  QE out of the US central bank has proven to have ZERO effect on the US economy which means it would have even less of an effect then since the original problem of a lack of demand still having not been solved with US banks even bigger now than in 2008, etc.

each recession in the US is only going to get worst this is the pattern that has been established since the 80's and less jobs to return to after each one.

with the open economy what happens in other country's effects many other country's unlike the closed economy.  don't wish for China to fail as that will only come back to the US just like when the 2008 bank collapses in the US spread around the globe.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2013)

The half hour episode on HBO was entirely about the visit to North Korea.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 30, 2015)

Vice takes a close look at whether life on Mars can be sustainable, what Paris is like after the tragic attacks in November and the worldwide fight for women?s rights in the upcoming fourth season of their investigative HBO documentary series.
We?ve got a ton of new and exciting stuff planned for the 18-episode season, from Thomas Morton checking out what life on Mars would really be like to Gianna Toboni heading to Paris for the first large-scale vigil since the tragic shooting last November.






http://laughingsquid.com/vice-on-hb...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 31, 2015)

Vice is good shit, actual real reporting not that fox news shit investigated via the internet


----------

